# What kind of musical accompaniment do you have in church?



## JonathanHunt (Nov 8, 2004)

Indulge me guys. I'm interested in what the scene is in Reformed Churches in the USA.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 8, 2004)

In our church we sings the psalms _a cappella_.


----------



## luvroftheWord (Nov 8, 2004)

Our church is led by either a piano or a pipe organ/trumpet combination, depending on the nature of the song being sung. We have also incorporated other instruments in our worship before, such an oboe and harpsichord.


----------



## dkicklig (Nov 8, 2004)

It varies from Sunday to Sunday, usually a guitar and a couple of singers. Some weeks we have the makings of a full band. We have a piano, but no players.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 8, 2004)

Our church has an organ that is programmed with the hymns we sing. The pastor uses a remote to control it.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Nov 8, 2004)

Excellent Adam! I hadn't heard of a remote control for these things, but my old church's hymnbook had all the tunes on a cartridge for a player called 'George' that plugged into a midi-socket. It was first developed by the Navy for use in Ships Chapels where there was no organist on board.

It was not used by my old church, but was available and used by several church plants and smaller causes. Still is, I think...

_An automatic organist

'George', the electronic MIDI accompanist, available at manufacturer's price, is capable of playing any organ or keyboard fitted with a MIDI input socket. The unit comes complete with a 240V mains-operated power supply, MIDI lead, instruction sheet, and a cartridge of 430 hymn tunes.

The accompanist is small (8" x 5" x 3"), and does not itself produce any sound. Once connected to a keyboard or organ with the lead provided, it 'plays' that instrument. The person assigned to operate 'George' need only adjust the organ or keyboard for volume and tone as required.

Tune cartridges:The tunes come in plug-in cartridges about the size of a matchbox. The cartridge supplied with 'George' contains the entire tune selection of Psalms & Hymns of Reformed Worship music edition, Sunday School hymns and choruses, and voluntaries. This selection of tunes overlaps considerably with other traditional tunebooks, making the system useful with a variety of hymnbooks.

Cost (including tune cartridge): collected, UK Â£465.00 (inc VAT); posted, UK Â£472.00 (inc VAT)_


JH

[Edited on 8-11-2004 by JonathanHunt]


----------



## yeutter (Nov 8, 2004)

I wish we chanted the Psalter unaccompanied


----------



## JonathanHunt (Nov 10, 2004)

nudge


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Nov 10, 2004)

My main church has a full band with flash colorful lighting, a smoke machine and a disco ball LOL it cracks me up sometimes. Ever since going to my first Reformed Church a few months ago it suddenly seems to materialistic. Since talking to people about the subject others have started to agree.

I want to chant the Psalter! Maybe I can have the aranged once or twice at my other church...


----------



## govols (Nov 10, 2004)

We have a juke box so that the largest tithe gets to pick what songs we sing..



We have a piano, guitar, electric drums and a few people singing with the congregation.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 10, 2004)

My church always has a piano, with occasional brass accompanying. I'd personally prefer accapella, or a simple piano or guitar. I think much of our modern worship is too restricted by the bands and choirs today.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> Excellent Adam! I hadn't heard of a remote control for these things, but my old church's hymnbook had all the tunes on a cartridge for a player called 'George' that plugged into a midi-socket. It was first developed by the Navy for use in Ships Chapels where there was no organist on board.
> 
> It was not used by my old church, but was available and used by several church plants and smaller causes. Still is, I think...
> ...


_
You know, now that I think about it, I did see the chaplain use a system like this a while back when the organist wasn't there that Sunday. It was a remote organist recording operated by someone behind the chapel who just waited for the cues from the chaplain to start the tune._


----------



## JonathanHunt (Nov 10, 2004)

Patrick

In what ways would you say worship is 'restricted' by bands and choirs? In terms of corporate participation?

I would share your opinion, just interested in your reasoning.

Jonathan

[Edited on 10-11-2004 by JonathanHunt]


----------



## lwadkins (Nov 16, 2004)

Our church is moving from organ/piano accompaniment to multiple insturment. From traditional hymns to contempary music.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Nov 16, 2004)

shofars


----------



## tcalbrecht (Nov 16, 2004)

We have an organ that's played too loudly to hear anyone sing.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 16, 2004)

Piano


----------



## Peter (Nov 23, 2004)

Psalms without accompaniment. The psalms are metrical and sung by the whole congregational. The psalm book has chants but we never use them. Chanting would probably be better thou, as the music completely serves the text. But I like meter because it sounds better.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> Patrick
> 
> In what ways would you say worship is 'restricted' by bands and choirs? In terms of corporate participation?
> ...



Patrick???


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> ...



Ohhhh Patrick ! ???

:bigsmile:

JH


----------



## Poimen (Mar 15, 2005)

Our church uses a piano or organ as accompaniment. 

As far as songs we sing mostly psalms and an occasional hymn. Since I am in charge of the liturgy I limit our usage of hymns since the psalms ought to be sung in the predominance.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 15, 2005)

Piano, classical guitars, drums, keyboard, and recorder (played in a very Celtic manner).

These instruments are played gently and do not overtake the singing. But help us with unfamiliar songs and to accompany the familiar ones.

I have been in a church that did use a shofar by the pastor  (watch the ears!)


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 15, 2005)

Greetings all. This is my first post to the Puritan Board or at least I don't recall being a member before.

 My church sings the psalms without any musical accompaniment. We did not always do this and so we had to learn to sing better since there was no loud instrument to hide behind.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 15, 2005)

Non-reformed church, but we have a piano, electric kebyboard, hammond organ, drums, guitar and bass.

We'll occassionally sing a hymn or a 'contemporary' version of a hymn + contemporary worship music. I'm getting back into the music ministry at my church as of next week, so I'll be suggesting good, solid, theologically rich songs that we can use during worship in the mornings. Some stuff we sing occassionally (and the selections have gotten much better) irritate me.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 15, 2005)

Piano accompaniment.

By the way, welcome Chris!


----------



## lwadkins (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes, welcome Chris  We have been recently adding clarinets and violins etc to our organ and piano.


----------



## SRoper (Mar 15, 2005)

Not Reformed Church, but we have a variety of musical accompaniment ranging from string orchestra to guitars, drums, and keyboard.


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SRoper_
> Not Reformed Church, but we have a variety of musical accompaniment ranging from string orchestra to guitars, drums, and keyboard.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Paino.



Pain-o?

Why, josh, is the playing that bad?


----------



## Puddleglum (Mar 15, 2005)

Piano & organ together in the am (normally), piano in the pm. 

At our daughter church / church plant, when we don't have a pianist, they use CDs (someone has a copy of all of the old trinity on CD, and they burn the appropriate tunes onto a CD before the service. The fact that it the CD is for the old trinity & we use the new trinity is sometimes interesting!)


----------



## Mrs.SolaFide (Mar 15, 2005)

I am coveting my neighbors' corporate worship! We've got a "band" (trap set, 2 acoustic guitars, piano, & occasional harmonica/maracas/bongos) with anywhere from 4-8 singers. It's incredibly distracting & ususally comes off more like a concert performance for the rock stars - I mean, worship team.


----------



## pastorway (Mar 16, 2005)

In our church we sing with 2 guitars or a guitar and mandolin. We also sing accapella at times.

We have a piano but no one to play it!!

Phillip


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> In our church we sing with 2 guitars or a guitar and mandolin. We also sing accapella at times.
> 
> We have a piano but no one to play it!!
> ...



So, Phillip, you need a children's sunday school guy AND a pianist? 

I'll be right over!

JH


----------



## pastorway (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## wsw201 (Mar 16, 2005)

Piano.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Mar 16, 2005)

(A Non-reformed church)

most sundays:

Keyboard, Electric guitar, Bass, Percussion, Acoustic guitar, and Electric drums (top of the line)... just recieved in-ear monitor system...yes it is the "modern" worship scene.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 17, 2005)

As long as the songs are theologically rich, I never have a problem with the style of the music. A lot of terms I see the 'reformed' use to describe how worship should be done (specifically the music) are subjective.


----------

